# Custom dj frame by Simple Bike Co.



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

My homie Oscar at Simple Bicycle Company sent me some pics of his newest creation. He does everything in house which is located in Yakima, WA.

She sure is purty and weighs 4.25 lbs. ht is 70 degrees and the tt is 22.25"



















dropouts are done with investment casting










Check out where he mounted the disc brake,










enjoy!


----------



## Choncey (Sep 18, 2008)

look sweet.


----------



## Toasted BLT (Feb 16, 2008)

Any idea what the chain stay length is?


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Badass caliper placement.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Not digging the 22mm Hayes mount. It's hard to find calipers. You can't use adapters, and you're limited to that rotor size. There's a reason that Trek went away from it. There are still a couple companies that place the caliper on the chainstay though.

The rest of the bike is sweet though.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

It was probably the best option for placement. It's pretty innovative to keep that caliper low profile and tucked away in that rear triangle.

Will, what other frames offer caliper placement like that?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Trek did many years ago.

Scott and Schwinn has the caliper placed like that on their comfort/hybrid bikes. It's done to make it so that a rack can be mounted easily.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice. I'm a sucker for raw chromoly frames. My semi-custom raw DJ frame should be here early next month. Seeing your bike made me get very excited.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Chainstays are 15.75.

And its an interesting placement for the brake caliper, but is a custom frame. I don't know of any other frames he's built like this. Some pics of his 'standard' 509 frame and other customs are right here


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats really light for a cromo frame. the welds look amazing too. But theres a lot I would change in the geo.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've seen his frames in the past and have been impressed. The welds look great. And that's a nice weight.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Bike looks real nice. The frame doesn't look like it would hold up to me (220+lbs) I would be scared that rear portion of the frame would snap. looks good though, good luck with it.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Dropouts are tiny


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Dropouts are tiny. Looks good though


----------



## rainnchaser (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice looking workmanship and the geometry is similar to a TBC trail or Park. Could this be Oscar's take on Kevin and Kyle's design?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Simple always does nice stuff. Oscar knows what he's doing, but I must say, the stays he uses (which are very XC/9'er as per framebuilding goes) dont offer much confidence for me. Either way, sick weight and sick frame.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Oscar designs his own bikes and I think that any resemblence would have to be a compliment to each others philosophy on dj frames. 

And yea the stays are slim, but strong. I've got them on my frame and have beat the hell out of them. Been riding my frame for a couple seasons and there has been zero issues with failure. Oscar built this frame for himself, and I think we can assume with his background that he wouldn't under engineer his bikes. He has built all kinds of frames over the years, xc, track, road, chromo fullys, bmx, etc.. even a tandem once. I could see how his influences would steer him to build his own kind of bike that isn't the 'norm'


----------

